

Use PUT for Partial Updates in your REST API - jerfowler
http://kun.io/blog/69723849234/Use-PUT-for-Partial-Updates-in-your-REST-API#!

======
jerfowler
I've been unsuccessfully debating this with the author on LinkedIn... In case
anyone is interested why I think this is wrong:
[http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Use-PUT-Partial-Updates-
in-29...](http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Use-PUT-Partial-Updates-
in-2906459.S.5816696924446670850)

Am I wrong here? Maybe I'm just being too critical...

~~~
johns
You're not wrong. I said the same thing in the comments.

